# B14 GA15DE - Poor Speed / Acceleration



## ricardobocus (May 11, 2011)

Hey Guys I recently had a problem: my 98 B14 GA15DE can't go past 100kph.
With the Pedal to the floor, the engine speed goes to about 4000 rpm and acceleration crawls to 100 to 120kph. No engine check light signal.

I checked throttle plate sensor, it was bad so I changed it.
Replaced the Mass Air Flow Sensor / Throttle Body (I thought this was the problem)
Checked Timing to 8degBTDC.

The Car now accelerates from rest reasonably well but still still crawls to 100 - 120 kph. no engine check light signal. Idle is good. I am thinking poor compression, transmission problem or fuel pressure.

Has anyone had this problem or suggest any prime supsects?
Thanks Again.


----------

